# Anyone switch back to stock skids from ArmorSkids?



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone switch back to stock skids from ArmorSkids?

I put the ArmorSkids on as soon as I purchased my blower. I do have gravel and sidewalks, but the gravel is relatively flat and solid. I'm considering trying out the original skids next year instead of the ArmorSkids to reduce the riding up with the EOD and dense snow. Has anyone gone back to the original skids and found a difference?

thanks


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you have the skinny side of the ArmorSkids facing forward?

I’ll never switch back.


----------



## rslifkin (Mar 5, 2018)

I went the other way and found just a little more riding up but not a dramatic difference. Throwing another 10 lbs on the front of the bucket mostly took care of it (at least to the point where it doesn't ride up enough to bother me). The difference in smoothness going over sidewalk edges, etc. with the skids extending beyond the bucket is well worth it IMO. And because the bigger skids glide better, it's a little easier to turn the thing tightly without needing to pick up the bucket (which is pretty heavy on mine). For tight turns with the bucket on the ground it's more like dancing with the blower instead of wrestling with it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Yes I do have the skinny side forward and added 20lbs to the front. I hadn't considered changing until this last snow which was wetter than most. Also I really hadn't given the stock skids a try before using the ArmorSkids. I found the attached photo online (so thank you to whoever posted it) it does illustrate that the ArmorSkid by design would push more snow under the skid. 

Although as you mentioned the benefits will likely outweigh this inconvenience and I may quickly switch back.

thanks


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

I didnt consider switching back until this last storm. I found Armour skids worked great overall up until this event. We got a few hours of ice pellets on bare pave, inches. Had a real problem with the skids riding up on the top. The stuff was easily moved with a pusher just heavy. These conditions dont occur that often. But I was seeing other blowers handling this stuff no problem clearing to the pave. Difference had to be the skids. Something to keep in mind for a pellet type event.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

I put Armorskids on my machine before I used it the first time. I like the protection it offers for the housing and makes turning the beast easier. But, I do find it very difficult to get the snow cleared almost to the surface as they do tend to ride on top of the snow. They act like skis in this regard. I can live with that though as I don't need my drive cleared to the pavement. The benefits far outweigh the drawbacks in my opinion.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

ColdinMontana said:


> I do find it very difficult to get the snow cleared almost to the surface as they do tend to ride on top of the snow.
> 
> 
> They act like skis in this regard.



^^^ These are the exact reasons I had to remove mine.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

So the key is to make them narrower. When I weld a strip on the bottom of worn skid plates it always is the same width as the original and longer with a slight upward tilt as the ArmourSkids specifically to ride over the lifted sidewalk edges.


----------



## tonylumps (Jul 31, 2018)

I tooth Armour Skids off and Put the Ariens Polyskids on .I found that the Auto steer works a whole lot better It seems that the there was to much friction between the Amour skids and the blacktop.Now I can control the steering with one finger.As long as the tire pressure is checked and the blower is set up on a flat surface


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

ColdinMontana said:


> I put Armorskids on my machine before I used it the first time.


 Same here, with my brand new 2018-2019 Pro32. I already had the ArmorSkids here before the machine itself arrived! First thing I did was install the new skids. I had them on my previous machine and would never even consider OEM skids. But we are all gravel here, which is a huge consideration. Regular skids just dig into the gravel and then the cutting edge digs into the gravel and the machine turns into a very powerful rock thrower - it's hard on the machine and actually dangerous to anyone or anything nearby. Doesn't matter how "high" you adjust the OEM skids, there's just not enough surface area to keep them from burrowing into the gravel.



That's the key - surface area. But that's also why the ArmorSkids want to ride up sometimes... their increased surface area doesn't apply enough PSI to keep the front end down. Like many things, it's a tradeoff. But running gravel through the machine is NOT the way to treat a $2500 Ariens Pro32, so I can and do deal with the rare "ride up" situation to gain the benefits of not throwing rocks around.


BTW, I've found that leaving the ArmorSkids a little "high" early in the season keeps the gravel content down. Then, when the ground has had a chance to freeze, I adjust the skids "down" a bit to clear more of each snowstorm. Again, it's all a balancing act.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

>That's the key - surface area. But that's also why the ArmorSkids want to ride up sometimes...

What I wonder is the point that the bucket is getting its lift upward. Are ArmorSkids mounted too far forward?

With the stock skids, the augers remain low and continues to pickup snow because they are positioned to protect the augers and scraper and this may help keep the bucket down. While the ArmorSkids may already be lifting the bucket.

So... a compromise - would it be best to mount ArmorSkids further back since it would still protect the augers and scraper blade.


----------



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

I put AS on my brand new machine. This is the newer design with the narrow ends. It was riding up like no tomorrow. I switched to UHMW skids and never looked back.

They're just too dang big and are like a set of skis


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

Is there any benefit using UHMW/Poly skids on gravel?


----------

